

Thich Nhat Hanh on the propagation of suffering across generations [video] - b6
https://www.youtube.com/embed/ms6EylTW-2o?start=3132&end=3396

======
b6
For uncooperative web browsers and apps: link is intended to excerpt
52:12-56:36.

